# Forum Argomenti di discussione Contenzioso tributario  accertamento percentuali di ricarico

## marcella

Salve, 
è la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum, avrei bisogno di un parere su un accertamento di tipo analittico su un'attività di bar. 
l'Agenzia ha ripreso a tassazione il reddito prodotto negli anni 2004 e 2005 basando tale calcolo sull'acquisto delle merci e considerando percentuali di sfrido sul caffe' e sulle paste che non possono essere applicate al nostro caso.  Pero' anche se le  percentuali di sfrido non hanno valore oggettivo quali elementi posso usare per confutare le loro tesi? 
Dovrebbere esserci a tale proposito una sentenza della commissione provinciale di Avellino la n. 175 del 2007  qualcuno mi protebbe aiutare a recuperarla?: 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

Sul sito trovi una caterva di sentenze (della Suprema Corte, altro che CTP.....  :Big Grin: ) che affermano i limiti degli accertamenti basati sulle percentuali di ricarico.  rassegna di giurisprudenza sentenze commissione tributaria commercialista Telematico 
ciao   

> Salve, 
> è la prima volta che scrivo su questo forum, avrei bisogno di un parere su un accertamento di tipo analittico su un'attività di bar. 
> l'Agenzia ha ripreso a tassazione il reddito prodotto negli anni 2004 e 2005 basando tale calcolo sull'acquisto delle merci e considerando percentuali di sfrido sul caffe' e sulle paste che non possono essere applicate al nostro caso.  Pero' anche se le  percentuali di sfrido non hanno valore oggettivo quali elementi posso usare per confutare le loro tesi? 
> Dovrebbere esserci a tale proposito una sentenza della commissione provinciale di Avellino la n. 175 del 2007  qualcuno mi protebbe aiutare a recuperarla?: 
> Grazie

----------


## marcella

> Sul sito trovi una caterva di sentenze (della Suprema Corte, altro che CTP..... ) che affermano i limiti degli accertamenti basati sulle percentuali di ricarico.  rassegna di giurisprudenza sentenze commissione tributaria commercialista Telematico 
> ciao

  il problema &#232; che la motivazione dell'accertarmanto &#232; quello della bassa percentuale di ricarico per il settore della somministrazione di bevande, dimostrato dall'agenzia con il calcolo del venduto basato sul quantitativo dei prodotti acquistati. Quindi, forse,  l'unica contestazione che si puo' fare &#232; relativa alle percentuali di sfrido che l'agenzia ha preso in considerazione.........ma non riesco a trovare dei parametri di riferimento 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> il problema è che la motivazione dell'accertarmanto è quello della bassa percentuale di ricarico per il settore della somministrazione di bevande, dimostrato dall'agenzia con il calcolo del venduto basato sul quantitativo dei prodotti acquistati. Quindi, forse,  l'unica contestazione che si puo' fare è relativa alle percentuali di sfrido che l'agenzia ha preso in considerazione.........ma non riesco a trovare dei parametri di riferimento 
> Grazie

  Io direi che l'unica contestazione da fare è che le percentuali di ricarico da sole non bastano....

----------


## marcella

> Io direi che l'unica contestazione da fare è che le percentuali di ricarico da sole non bastano....

  ma l'avviso di accertamanto &#232; gi&#224; stato notificato con  tutti i calcoli del ricavo rideterminato in base al nostro listino prezzi......quindi bisogna fare ricorso..........io ho chiesto l'accertamanto con adesione 
Grazie

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ......quindi bisogna fare ricorso.......... 
> Grazie

  E io proprio a quello facevo riferimento !    

> ..........io ho chiesto l'accertamanto con adesione

  Buona mossa. Vedi cosa riesci a spuntare. 
ciao

----------


## marcella

ho gi&#224; avuto un primo incontro ma sembrano irremovibili...........sto preparando le memorie giocando sulle percentuali di sfrido del caff&#232;.........ma non ho elementi ...........almeno di sentenze su questo argomento.

----------


## danilo sciuto

> ho già avuto un primo incontro ma sembrano irremovibili...........

  Non è una novità.
In genere dagli Uffici in sede di contraddittorio si ottine una riduzione del 10% massimo della pretesa...
Ormai, andare in contraddittorio è solo un'arma da far valere in sede di contenzioso. Quindi è un passaggio fondamentale, e al tempo stesso inutile. 
Alla faccia della collaborazione Fisco - contribuente !!!!

----------


## kennedy08

> Non è una novità.
> In genere dagli Uffici in sede di contraddittorio si ottine una riduzione del 10% massimo della pretesa... Ormai, andare in contraddittorio è solo un'arma da far valere in sede di contenzioso. Quindi è un passaggio fondamentale, e al tempo stesso inutile. 
> Alla faccia della collaborazione Fisco - contribuente !!!!

  In sede di ricorso in primo grado, nonostante avessi chiesto il contraddiittorio (accertamento con adesione) e questo risultasse da verbali, non lo ho menzionato. Ora l'ufficio ha depositato appello alla regionale, posso "sfoderare" il contradditorio avuto a suo tempo secondo te?
ciao

----------


## danilo sciuto

> In sede di ricorso in primo grado, nonostante avessi chiesto il contraddiittorio (accertamento con adesione) e questo risultasse da verbali, non lo ho menzionato. Ora l'ufficio ha depositato appello alla regionale, posso "sfoderare" il contradditorio avuto a suo tempo secondo te?
> ciao

  Io  cambierei il verbo: da sfoderare direi intrufolare.
Solo così. 
ciao

----------


## kennedy08

> Io  cambierei il verbo: da sfoderare direi intrufolare.
> Solo cos&#236;. 
> ciao

  ho capito prima lo potevo sfoderare ora...meno spavalderia. :Embarrassment:

----------

